# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Nectar (Syntrax )

## amateur666

> Καλώς ήρθατε στον εντυπωσιακό κόσμο της Nectar™. Έχουν περάσει οι μέρες των πρωτεϊνών  ορού γάλακτος χαμηλής ποιότητας, όπως επίσης και οι μέρες των πρωτεϊvoύχων  ποτών με γεύση μπλιαχ(αηδία), που υπόσχονται πολλά, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα καταφέρνουν λίγα. Η Nectar™ σπάει για πάντα το καλούπι και  καινοτομεί συνδυάζοντας την Promina, την πρωτεΐνη ορού γάλακτος υψηλής ποιότητας με τέτοια φρουτώδη γεύση που δεν έχετε δοκιμάσει ποτέ.
> 
> 
> 
> Η ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ
> 
> 1) Τι είναι το Nectar™;
> 
> Η Nectar™ είναι μια απομονωμένη πρωτεΐνη ορού γάλακτος σε σκόνη η οποία έχει την γεύση και τα αισθητήρια χαρακτηριστικά ενός φρέσκου χυμού φρούτου.
> ...


 
τι γνωμη εχετε για αυτη απο γευση σημερα δοκιμασα ενα δειγμα μυλο πρασινο κ τ επαιξα δεν παιζετε απο θεμα γευσησ αλλα ειναι τσιμπιμενη νομιζω η τιμη τησ...i want your opinions!.. :01. Wink:

----------


## Tasos Green

εμενα μου αρεσε πολυ και η γευση πορτοκαλι... σαν smoothes ηταν.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

η fuzzy navel εχει απιστευτη γευση...... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
αλλα με χαλαει ο πολυς αφρος ρε παιδια.....με εχει τσαντισει.... :05. Weights:

----------


## Tasos Green

> η fuzzy navel εχει απιστευτη γευση......
> αλλα με χαλαει ο πολυς αφρος ρε παιδια.....με εχει τσαντισει....


απο φακελακι την δοκίμασες? και σε μενα εκανε υπερβολικό αφρο και μολις την δοκιμασα απο το κουτι ηταν νορμαλ... :01. Unsure:

----------


## beatshooter

Εχουν τα χτρ αυτα τα φακελακια?

Η ξερετε που θα βρω τετοια φακελακια?

----------


## Tasos Green

> Εχουν τα χτρ αυτα τα φακελακια?
> 
> Η ξερετε που θα βρω τετοια φακελακια?


απο το χτρ τα πηρα εγω...

----------


## beatshooter

http://www.xtr.gr/proteines/1743

ποσα γραμ ειναι ησκονη και ποση πρωτεινη παιρνεις ανα φακελακι?

Θα περασω να δω αν εχει το χτρ της περιοχης μου,καλη φαση θα ειναι ειδικα για το καλοκαιρι στην παραλια το φακελακι.

----------


## Tasos Green

> http://www.xtr.gr/proteines/1743
> 
> ποσα γραμ ειναι ησκονη και ποση πρωτεινη παιρνεις ανα φακελακι?
> 
> Θα περασω να δω αν εχει το χτρ της περιοχης μου,καλη φαση θα ειναι ειδικα για το καλοκαιρι στην παραλια το φακελακι.


24gr εχει καθε φακελακι... κανονικη δοση... τρομερές γευσης αλα κανουν πολυ αφρο οπως ειπε και ο dreiko...

----------


## amateur666

> 24gr εχει καθε φακελακι... κανονικη δοση... τρομερές γευσης *αλα κανουν πολυ αφρο* οπως ειπε και ο dreiko...


εε ενταξει ο αφροσ ειναι λεπτομερεια τησ λεπτομερειασ για μενα τ θεμα ειναι οτι πραγματικα δεν υπηρχε η γευση τησ!!!..μ θυμισε  στη γευση ενα σιροπι-ποτο που λεγετε κιουι κ μπαινει σε ποτα κ αναψυκτικα..τεσπα τ θεμα γ μενα ειναι οτι ειναι καπωσ ακριβη θ ελεγα!!..

----------


## Stella

Λογικό να είναι πιο ακριβή αφού είναι isolate!

----------


## amateur666

> Λογικό να είναι πιο ακριβή αφού είναι isolate!


κ για ισολατε φθηνη δεν την λεσ...

----------


## Tasos Green

για 1 κιλο κανονικη τιμη εχει για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα..

----------


## beatshooter

την βρισκεις και με 39 ευρω...αλλα και παλι ειναι λιγο τσουχτερη η τιμη της,πιο πολυ συμφερει η Whey Shake 2.27kg by Syntrax στα 37€...Νταξ δεν ειναι ιδιες πρωτεινες,αλλα αυτα τα κοιτας αν εισαι σε επαγγελματικο επιπεδο

----------


## gsisr

για isolate έχει κλασική τιμή..μ έψησε η σοκολάτα της σειράς...24γρ πρωτείνη στα 28 γραμμάρια του σκουπ.αρκετά καλά!

----------


## amateur666

> την βρισκεις και με 39 ευρω...αλλα και παλι ειναι λιγο τσουχτερη η τιμη της,πιο πολυ συμφερει η Whey Shake 2.27kg by Syntrax στα 37€...Νταξ δεν ειναι ιδιες πρωτεινες,αλλα αυτα τα κοιτας αν εισαι σε επαγγελματικο επιπεδο


τ βρηκα στα 29 απο ελλαδα  :01. Mr. Green:  αλλα ειναι λεει 963 γρ κ οχι 1000 γρ ...τεσπα..

----------


## beefmeup

*ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ ΕΔΩ ΠΡΙΝ ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΤΕ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ !!! 				*


κ κανεις τις απαραιτητες διορθωσεις.

----------


## Dreiko

> απο φακελακι την δοκίμασες? και σε μενα εκανε υπερβολικό αφρο και μολις την δοκιμασα απο το κουτι ηταν νορμαλ...


οχι τασο το κουτι εχω.....παντως και η γευση stawberry/kiwi που ειχα απο φακελακι εκανε αφρο αλλα ειχε και αυτη και γ*μω τις γευσεις....

----------


## amateur666

> *ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ ΕΔΩ ΠΡΙΝ ΝΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΤΕ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΓΙΟ ΤΟΠΙΚ !!! 				*
> 
> 
> κ κανεις τις απαραιτητες διορθωσεις.


ναι ρε ξερω οτι επρεπε να βαλω φοτο κ συστατικα κ.τ.λ.π. ....αλλα δεν την παλευω τ προσπαθουσα αλλα δεν μπορουσα να βαλω  :01. Sad: ..

----------


## beatshooter

> τ βρηκα στα 29 απο ελλαδα  αλλα ειναι λεει 963 γρ κ οχι 1000 γρ ...τεσπα..


Για τσεκαρε τα πμ σου  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beatshooter

> οχι τασο το κουτι εχω.....παντως και η γευση stawberry/kiwi που ειχα απο φακελακι εκανε αφρο αλλα ειχε και αυτη και γ*μω τις γευσεις....


φιλε αυτη ειναι η strawberry/kiwi???

----------


## Dreiko

ναι αυτη..... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> ναι ρε ξερω οτι επρεπε να βαλω φοτο κ συστατικα κ.τ.λ.π. ....αλλα δεν την παλευω τ προσπαθουσα αλλα δεν μπορουσα να βαλω ..


Δεν έχουνε όλες οι Νεκταρ τα ίδια γραμμάρια, το έχω παρατηρήσει αυτό.

Εγώ που πήρα αυτή με το πράσινο μήλο πραγματικά έπαθα πλάκα,
όντως έκανε πολύ αφρό, αλλά σχετικά γρήγορα έφευγε ο αφρός.

----------


## Bodytlk

Παιδια εβαλα 1σκουπ νεκταρ twisted cherry με ενα σκουπ myofusion milk chocolate με γαλα,το αποτελεσμα ηταν απιστευτο....  :02. Rocking:  :02. Rocking:  :02. Rocking:

----------


## gmalamos

Τελικα αυτη με τη σοκολατα την δοκιμασε κανενας??

----------


## della

> Τελικα αυτη με τη σοκολατα την δοκιμασε κανενας??


εγω αλλα δεν εχω εμπειρια απο πρωτεινες για να σου πω συγκριση με αλλες το μονο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι μακαρι μικρος αντι για γλυκα να επινα αυτο  :01. Mr. Green: 
σαν γαλα με 10 κουταλιες hemo ειναι  :01. Razz:

----------


## gmalamos

> εγω αλλα δεν εχω εμπειρια απο πρωτεινες για να σου πω συγκριση με αλλες το μονο που εχω να πω ειναι οτι μακαρι μικρος αντι για γλυκα να επινα αυτο 
> σαν γαλα με 10 κουταλιες hemo ειναι


Γλυκια μετρια πικρη..??Εντονη γευση σοκολατας??Διαλυτοτητα φουσκωμα κλπ κλπ?? :01. Unsure:

----------


## beatshooter

Μεσα στην βδομαδα θα μου ρθουν 3 κουτια διαφορετικες γευσεις.Θα γραψω ριβιου :01. Smile:

----------


## amateur666

> Μεσα στην βδομαδα θα μου ρθουν 3 κουτια διαφορετικες γευσεις.Θα γραψω ριβιου


 ηταν να μην παρεισ φορα πηρεσ κ whey shake??..

στο θεμα μας τωρα!..
t strawberry kiwi που δοκιμασε προχτεσ οπωσ κ το lemonade γευσεισ παντωσ δεν μου αρεσαν τοσο οσο το *APPLE EXTASY*!!! 

Mεχρι στιγμησ θ ελεγα αν μπορουσα να βαλω σε σειρα τσ γευσεισ που μ αρεσουν-εχω δοκιμασει! θ ηταν 1.APPLE EXTASY, 2.strawberry kiwi,3.lemonade

----------


## della

> Γλυκια μετρια πικρη..??Εντονη γευση σοκολατας??Διαλυτοτητα φουσκωμα κλπ κλπ??


πολυ γλυκια φουσκωμα καθολου ανετα κατεβαζα και δευτερη  :01. Mr. Green: 
διαλυτοτητα θα εβαζα χωρις να εχω δοκιμασει αλλη 8/10 δεν ειναι και hemo  :01. Smile: 
αφηνει μερικα σημαδια αλλα ενταξει τα καταπινεις και δεν μενουν στον πατο

----------


## beatshooter

> ηταν να μην παρεισ φορα πηρεσ κ whey shake??..
> 
> στο θεμα μας τωρα!..
> t strawberry kiwi που δοκιμασε προχτεσ οπωσ κ το lemonade γευσεισ παντωσ δεν μου αρεσαν τοσο οσο το *APPLE EXTASY*!!! 
> 
> Mεχρι στιγμησ θ ελεγα αν μπορουσα να βαλω σε σειρα τσ γευσεισ που μ αρεσουν-εχω δοκιμασει! θ ηταν 1.APPLE EXTASY, 2.strawberry kiwi,3.lemonade


Πηρα νεκταρ και τις 3 γευσεις που εχει το φθηνο μαγαζι που λεγαμε προχτες  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## geo28

σοκολατα-τρουφα μακραν η καλυτερη γευση σοκαλατας που εχω δοκιμασει και απο myo σοκολατα καλυτερη... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gsisr

> σοκολατα-τρουφα μακραν η καλυτερη γευση σοκαλατας που εχω δοκιμασει και απο myo σοκολατα καλυτερη...


με ψήνεις άτσαλα να τη δοκιμάσω!!!!!!!

----------


## gmalamos

> σοκολατα-τρουφα μακραν η καλυτερη γευση σοκαλατας που εχω δοκιμασει και απο myo σοκολατα καλυτερη...


Εγω αυτη θα παρω..Γιαμ γιαμ!!Μακαρι να ναι καλη..Θα σας πως εντυπωσεις!! :01. Wink:

----------


## della

> Εγω αυτη θα παρω..Γιαμ γιαμ!!Μακαρι να ναι καλη..Θα σας πως εντυπωσεις!!


το μακαρι δεν χρειαζεται  :01. Razz:

----------


## lef

ρε παιδες σαν πανακριβη δν ειναι αυτη η πρωτεινη?
και βλεπω την προτιματε πολλοι..κριση σου λεει :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beatshooter

> ρε παιδες σαν πανακριβη δν ειναι αυτη η πρωτεινη?
> και βλεπω την προτιματε πολλοι..κριση σου λεει


29 ευρωπουλα την θεωρεις ακριβη?

----------


## lef

> 29 ευρωπουλα την θεωρεις ακριβη?


το κιλο?
ναι...

----------


## beatshooter

ναι το κιλο

σε σχεση με την isolate now που κανει γυρω στα 65 το 2200 βγαινει το ιδιο περιπου

----------


## lef

> ναι το κιλο
> 
> σε σχεση με την isolate now που κανει γυρω στα 65 το 2200 βγαινει το ιδιο περιπου


μ αυτα τα λεφτα περιπου περνεις 5κιλο whey απο bulk
τεσπα μην βγουμε οφ τοπικ

----------


## beatshooter

> μ αυτα τα λεφτα περιπου περνεις 5κιλο whey απο bulk
> τεσπα μην βγουμε οφ τοπικ


ισολατε λες?απο ελλαδα?

----------


## lef

> ισολατε λες?απο ελλαδα?


σ αυτα τα λεφτα πας σε απλη whey 
απο αγγλια..αν θες στλ σε πμ

----------


## della

> 29 ευρωπουλα την θεωρεις ακριβη?


29Ε?
εγω την πηρα 40 με επιασαν μ@λ@κ@  :01. Razz: 
απο εσωτερικο 29?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μη βγουμε οφφ και αναγκαστώ να διαγράψω ποστ.

Αυτά τα λέτε με pm

----------


## della

> Μη βγουμε οφφ και αναγκαστώ να διαγράψω ποστ.
> 
> Αυτά τα λέτε με pm


οκ συγνωμη ξεχαστηκα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ihor

Καλα ρε παιδια τι ηταν αυτο?ενταξει λεγατε οτι κανει αφρο κ.τ.λ αλλα τετοια σαπουναδα δεν το περιμενα με τιποτα :02. Shock: .αυριο θα την ανακατεψω με κουταλι πιστευω θα διαλυση ευκολα.κατα τα αλλα απο γευση ειναι σαν χυμος(strwaberry kiwi).Εσεις ποσο νερο βαζετε ανα σκουπ στην συγκεκριμενη?

----------


## della

εγω μου κουταλακι την κανω  :01. Mr. Green: 
νερο δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρολο αλλα μου αρεση τοσο πολυ που βαζω 500ml για να εχω να πινω  :01. Mr. Green: (το νερο κανει καλο)

----------


## beatshooter

M ρθαν 3 κουτια αλλα επειδη θα την κανω σε μια βδομαδα δεν ανοιγω κανενα.Ριβιου απο Σεπτεμπερ  :01. Razz:

----------


## ihor

τελειωσα την φραουλα προχτες.η γευση ειναι σαν γρανιτα που εχει λιωσει.τωρα ανοιξα το μηλο και ειναι πραγματικα σαν χυμος.για ανακατεμα απλα ανακατευω με ενα κουταλακι για 10 δευτερα κ ειναι ready :03. Thumb up:  μην κανετε το λαθος και την χτυπησετε στο shaker.

----------


## Tasos Green

> τελειωσα την φραουλα προχτες.η γευση ειναι σαν γρανιτα που εχει λιωσει.τωρα ανοιξα το μηλο και ειναι πραγματικα σαν χυμος.για ανακατεμα απλα ανακατευω με ενα κουταλακι για 10 δευτερα κ ειναι ready μην κανετε το λαθος και την χτυπησετε στο shaker.


για τον αφρο θα εννοεις ετσι? ειναι η επομενη μου πρωτεινη αυτη.. μαλλον θα παρω ολες της γευσης... και η πορτοκάλι ειναι πολυ καλη...

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> τελειωσα την φραουλα προχτες.η γευση ειναι σαν γρανιτα που εχει λιωσει.τωρα ανοιξα το μηλο και ειναι πραγματικα σαν χυμος.για ανακατεμα απλα ανακατευω με ενα κουταλακι για 10 δευτερα κ ειναι ready μην κανετε το λαθος και την χτυπησετε στο shaker.


Αντε ρε συ, γίνεται με κουτάλι η δουλειά,
και γώ το έκανα στο σέικερ και μετά περίμενα να φύγει ο αφρός :01.Ftou: 

Και γω το μήλο που είχα πάρει, από γεύση είναι ότι καλύτερο δοκίμασα από πρωτεΐνη.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

περιμενω την lemon ice tea απο βδομαδα και θα γραψω εντυπωσεις!!!

----------


## TEFAAtzis

oπως ειχα πει περιμενα την γευση lemon ice tea.Μου ρθε σημερα και ηπια 1,5 σκουπ μετα την προπονηση.

Διαλυτοτητα 8/10 ειχαν μεινει κανα 2 πολυ μικρα κομματακια
Γευση 10/10 μετρησε η τσαι λεμονι,κατι το εντελως διαφορετικο.Με παγωμενο νερο πινεται ανετα ολη μερα στη παραλια :01. Razz: 
Στο στομαχι δεν μου κατσε και ασχημα.Ουτε πολυ βαρια ουτε εντελως ελαφρια,το μονο κακο που λενε και αρκετοι χρηστες ειναι ο πολυς αφρος που βγαζει και αναγκαστικα να ξαναγεμισω και να πιω κανα 2 φορες

----------


## Tasos Green

εγω πηρα αυτην :

ειναι η γευση natural fruit punch ασχετος απο το ονομα της γευσης εχει ενα χρωμα μπλε σαν το οινοπνευμα ενα πραγμα αλα πιο εντονο.. και για να πω την αληθεια ξενερωσα με το χρωμα... 

απο γευση και αυτη 9/10 γλυκοξυνη πολυ καλη.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> εγω πηρα αυτην :
> 
> ειναι η γευση natural fruit punch ασχετος απο το ονομα της γευσης εχει ενα χρωμα μπλε σαν το οινοπνευμα ενα πραγμα αλα πιο εντονο.. και για να πω την αληθεια ξενερωσα με το χρωμα... 
> 
> απο γευση και αυτη 9/10 γλυκοξυνη πολυ καλη.


θα την ξαναπαρω σιγουρα.Ειμαι πολυ περιεργος να δω και τις αλλες γευσεις.Εξαλλου θελω και μια πρωτεινη που να πινεται πολυ πιο ευχαριστα απο την 90+ της nutrisport

Α και ωραιο αβαταρ Τασε  :01. Wink:

----------


## Tasos Green

> θα την ξαναπαρω σιγουρα.Ειμαι πολυ περιεργος να δω και τις αλλες γευσεις.Εξαλλου θελω και μια πρωτεινη που να πινεται πολυ πιο ευχαριστα απο την 90+ της nutrisport
> 
> Α και ωραιο αβαταρ Τασε


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: 

α και για τον αφρο που ειπες και ειναι και το μονιμο προβλημα μου με τις nectar κανε κολπο... στις διπλες δοσεις γεμισε αρκετο νερο το σεικερ ωστε να μην εχει χορο πολυ για αφρο... μην το ξαναγεμιζεις και χανεις την γλυκαδα ρε... στην αρχη εγω μονο αφρο επηνα με εσπασε τα νευρα... φουλ 40γρ πρωτεινη και τιγκα νερο στο σεικ!  :01. Wink:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> α και για τον αφρο που ειπες και ειναι και το μονιμο προβλημα μου με τις nectar κανε κολπο... στις διπλες δοσεις γεμισε αρκετο νερο το σεικερ ωστε να μην εχει χορο πολυ για αφρο... μην το ξαναγεμιζεις και χανεις την γλυκαδα ρε... στην αρχη εγω μονο αφρο επηνα με εσπασε τα νευρα... φουλ 40γρ πρωτεινη και τιγκα νερο στο σεικ!


θα το δοκιμασω απο next time :03. Thumb up:

----------


## della

μολις δοκιμασα με γευση πρασινο μυλο νομιζω πως εχει καλυτερη διαλυτοτητα απο την σοκολατα και γευση απλα τελεια ^^

----------


## naturalgiaourtaki

Πλέον τούτη σε σοκολάτα δε την αλλάζω

----------


## deluxe

Σημερα ηρθαν 3 γευσεις. Σοκολατα τρουφα, πρασινο μηλο και fuzzy navel.

Δοκιμασα το πρασινο μηλο και δε μου αρεσε καθολου. Σχεδον αγευστη και στο τελος καθε γουλιας αφηνει μια ενοχλητικη πικριλα στον ουρανισκο που διαρκει. Την περιμενα πως και πως απο τα σχολια που ακουγα, αλλα απογοητευτηκα. Αφου σκεφτομαι να την δωσω σε κανενα φιλο.. 

Λετε να ετυχα σε μαπα κουτι;


Αυτο το blend που εχει "Promina" ειναι καλο; Whey isolate milk ειναι.

----------


## Tasos Green

για το Promina whey-isolate λενε απλα οτι εχει μεγαλύτερη βιοδιαθεσιμότητα χωρις υδατανθρακα και καλα....

----------


## deluxe

Το οτι ειναι milk isolate ομως; Αυτο δε το ειχα παρατηρησει. Ετσι λεει στα κουτια μου. Ειναι λιγο πιο αργη απο την whey isolate;

----------


## Tasos Green

> Το οτι ειναι milk isolate ομως; Αυτο δε το ειχα παρατηρησει. Ετσι λεει στα κουτια μου. Ειναι λιγο πιο αργη απο την whey isolate;


τι θα πει milk isolate? το Promina ειναι "είδος" απομονωμένου ορρου γάλακτος (whey-isolate) δεν εχει να κανει με καζεινη...

----------


## deluxe

Ισχυει οτι εχει 0γρ λιπος και 0γρ υδατανθρακα; Παλαιοτερα ειχαν βγει λανθασμενα τα τεστ και εδειχναν οτι το καθε σκουπ περιειχε 2-3γρ υδατανθρακα. Τι ξερουμε τωρα;

----------


## aqua_bill

Απαραδεκτη διαλυτοτητα. εκανα αμαν μεχρι να τελειωσει ολο κομπους κομπους ηταν.γευση απιστευτη αλλα με τετοια διαλυτοτητα λεσ και εισαι στο 60' αστο καλυτερα.

----------


## deluxe

Ποια γευση εχεις; Εμενα η διαλυτοτητα ειναι απιστευτη.

----------


## aqua_bill

> Ποια γευση εχεις; Εμενα η διαλυτοτητα ειναι απιστευτη.


πρασινο μηλο

----------


## amateur666

> Απαραδεκτη διαλυτοτητα. εκανα αμαν μεχρι να τελειωσει ολο κομπους κομπους ηταν.γευση απιστευτη αλλα με τετοια διαλυτοτητα λεσ και εισαι στο 60' αστο καλυτερα.


 Μμμ..μ κουταλι ανακατεψε την στο σακερ κανει πολυ αφρο κ δεν διαλυετε πολυ καλα...εμενα τουλαχιστον μ αφησε ικανοποιημενο κ σ γευση κ διαλυτοτητα

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> πρασινο μηλο


Εγώ δεν είχα πρόβλημα με το ανακάτεμα μια χαρά διαλυόταν,
αλλά με τον αφρό  :01. Unsure:

----------


## aqua_bill

> Εγώ δεν είχα πρόβλημα με το ανακάτεμα μια χαρά διαλυόταν,
> αλλά με τον αφρό


ένα καλά αστο αυτό το θέμα. μία φορά την κουνησα και εγινε χαμος αφρό.ωστοσο το λεει "μην την κουνατε". κουραστικα απο το περιμενε επινα με αφρο με πιιανει μια μερα λοξιγκας λει αντε και στα κομματια. αρχισα μετα πατεντεσ ποτε νερο πρωτα ποτε τη σκονη ποτε με πηρουνι κουταλι μαχαιρι ολο κολουσε πανω τοσ ολο κομπους κομποθς..βαρεθηκα.τελικα δεν την τελειωσα επεστρεψα στα φνωριμα μονοπατια (micro way) που εχει και την ιδια τμη και ειμαι οκ.

----------


## deluxe

Γιατι παραπονιεστε για τον αφρο. Καταρχας δεν προκαλουν ολες οι γευσεις αφρο. Η σοκολατα τρουφα που εχω δεν δημιουργει σχεδον καθολου! Τωρα για το πρασινο μηλο, οκ, σχηματιζει αφρο, αλλα μετα απο 1 λεπτο φευγει. Υπομονη δε μπορειτε να κανετε; Ή μηπως την πινετε μονορουφι; Σιγα-σιγα θελει να πινουμε τα ροφηματα πρωτεϊνης, οχι μεσα σε 1,2 λεπτα!

----------


## leftis

> Γιατι παραπονιεστε για τον αφρο. Καταρχας δεν προκαλουν ολες οι γευσεις αφρο. Η σοκολατα τρουφα που εχω δεν δημιουργει σχεδον καθολου! Τωρα για το πρασινο μηλο, οκ, σχηματιζει αφρο, αλλα μετα απο 1 λεπτο φευγει. Υπομονη δε μπορειτε να κανετε; Ή μηπως την πινετε μονορουφι; Σιγα-σιγα θελει να πινουμε τα ροφηματα πρωτεϊνης, *οχι μεσα σε 1,2 λεπτα*!


Γιατί?? Εγώ ειδικά το μεταπροπονητικό μου προσπαθώ να το πιώ γρήγορα. Καλά όχι και να μου κάτσει στον λαιμό αλλά να μην περάσει και κανα 10λεπτο απο την προπόνηση.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Γιατι παραπονιεστε για τον αφρο. Καταρχας δεν προκαλουν ολες οι γευσεις αφρο. Η σοκολατα τρουφα που εχω δεν δημιουργει σχεδον καθολου! Τωρα για το πρασινο μηλο, οκ, σχηματιζει αφρο, αλλα μετα απο 1 λεπτο φευγει. Υπομονη δε μπορειτε να κανετε; Ή μηπως την πινετε μονορουφι; Σιγα-σιγα θελει να πινουμε τα ροφηματα πρωτεϊνης, οχι μεσα σε 1,2 λεπτα!


Κανένα 5 λεπτο παίρνει για να φύγει ο αφρός,
είναι λίγο σπαστικό ρε συ πως να το κάνουμε :01. Razz:

----------


## deluxe

Τι να σου πω. Εγω δε εχω αρκετο αφρο, ισως επειδη βαζω 500μλ νερο στο σεικερ και δε το κουναω πολυ.

----------


## hungerstrike

Την δοκιμασα και γω σημερα απο σακουλακι δειγματος με γευση πρασινο μηλο! Σε 300ml νερο η γευση ηταν μπομπα! Διαλυτοτητα τωρα....οπως ειπε και ο φιλος πιο πανω τι μαχαιρια τι πιρουνια τι χλιαρο νερο....δεν......το θεμα ειναι οτι αμα την ανακατευεις χαλαρα δεν διαλυεται και αμα την ανακατευεις δυνατα γινεται φραπε...
Για την ακριβια το δοχειο ειχε 3 δαχτυλα πρασινο υγρο και 4 δαχτυλα αφρο...συγχωρεμενη λογω της πολυ καλης γευσης αλλα και του οτι ηταν παρα πολυ ελαφρια στο στομαχι.

----------


## deluxe

Δοκιμασα και την fuzzy naval σημερα. Δε με εντυπωσιασε. Γενικα προτιμω τις myofusion σα γευσεις.

Σοκολατα τρουφα 8,5/10
Πρασινο Μηλο 7/10
Fuzzy Naval 6,5/10

Πολυ μετριες γευσεις.. Αλλα ειναι κατι το διαφορετικο σιγουρα.

----------


## beatshooter

Οπως εχα πει σ αλλο ποστ ειχα παρει 3 κουτια πριν το καλοκαιρι και τωρα που επεστρεψα ειπα να κανω δοκιμη.

Fuzzy navel
Γευση:5/10
Διαλυτοτητα:5/10

Carribean(μπανανα-ανανας υποτιθεται)
Γευση:3/10
Διαλυτοτητα:5/10

Strawberry Kiwi
Γευση:8/10
Διαλυτοτητα:5/10

Τι μιξερακι δοκιμασα,τι κουταλακι,τι ανακινηση σεικερ ολο αφηνε σβολους.Οι γευσεις με απογοητευσαν,ειδικα αυτο το carribean ειναι αισχος!

2 ερωτησεις θελω να κανω:

Ειναι μονο σε μενα πολυ .."πιχτη" η σκονη?Σε σχεση με αλλες πρωτεινες που εχω παρει η σκονη μ φαινεται πολυ πιχτη σαν στοκος ενα πραγμα....

Σκουπ εχει μεσα?


Συμπερασματικα,δεν θα την ξαναγορασω,ουτε τσαμπα να μου την δωσουν.Υπομονη και θα τα κατεβασω,αναγκαστηκα καθως ο Τζεφρυ δεν μας επιτρεπει νεες αγορες.

----------


## Tasos Green

> Ισχυει οτι εχει 0γρ λιπος και 0γρ υδατανθρακα; Παλαιοτερα ειχαν βγει λανθασμενα τα τεστ και εδειχναν οτι το καθε σκουπ περιειχε 2-3γρ υδατανθρακα. Τι ξερουμε τωρα;


αυτο δεν μπορω να το εγγυηθώ δεν ξερω... βαζοντας το promina και στην nectar και στην shake αυξανουν την διαθεσιμότητα της πρωτεινης ( ειναι κατι σαν φορμουλα ενζύμων απο οτι καταλαβα) απο κει και περα αν κανει τοσο καλη δουλεια αυτο δεν βρίσκω λογο να εχει υδατανθρακα η nectar...

----------


## deluxe

> χμμμ.... εμενα ρε συ ντελουξ γιατι μου βγαινουν 85γρ πρωτεινης στα 100γρ προιοντος....


Τι ειναι τα υπολοιπα γρ!!   :02. Shock:

----------


## lila_1

> Τι ειναι τα υπολοιπα γρ!!


Λίπος υδατάνθρακες, υγρασία, γλυκαντικά και οτιδήποτε άλλο περιέχει και γράφει το ταμπελάκι

----------


## deluxe

Δεν εχει ουτε λιπος, ουτε υδατανθρακα, για αυτο ρωταω!

----------


## lila_1

Copy paste ta ingredients 

*Ingredients:*  Whey Protein Isolate, Citric Acid, Natural and Artificial Flavors, Soy  Lecithin, Acesulfame-K, Sucralose, FD&C Yellow #5, FD&C Blue #1.

Κατάλαβες τώρα?
(συν την όποια υγρασία)

----------


## deluxe

Οχι δε καταλαβα. Δε γινεται τα 5γρ να ειναι χρωστικες και γλυκαντικα.. Δε το ειχα προσεξει καθολου αυτο. Νομιζα οτι ηταν 100αρα. Τζαμπα τα λεφτακια μου εδωσα..  :01. Sad:

----------


## primordial

> Οχι δε καταλαβα. Δε γινεται τα 5γρ να ειναι χρωστικες και γλυκαντικα.. Δε το ειχα προσεξει καθολου αυτο. *Νομιζα οτι ηταν 100αρα*. Τζαμπα τα λεφτακια μου εδωσα..


Αστειεύεσαι τώρα... πές μου ότι κάνεις πλάκα...!!!!! Κ μόνο από την σοκολάτα, η περιεκτικότητα σε πρωτεΐνη πέφτει... Η γεύση Chocolate Truffle που είχα δοκιμάσει, σε καμμία περίπτωση δεν με έπεισε ότι πρόκειται για 100αρα πρωτεΐνη, κ για να το γενικεύσω λίγο (να διευκρινήσω ότι είναι άποψή μου), δεν με έπεισε γενικότερα ότι πρόκειται για μια ποιοτική πρωτεϊνη......

Best regards... :08. Toast:

----------


## deluxe

Οντως η σοκολατα τρουφα ( την οποια μολις πινω  :01. Razz:  ) ειναι πολυ νοστιμη για καθολου ζαχαρη και υδατανθρακα.. Δε το καταλαβαινω!  :01. Unsure:

----------


## sofos

> Οντως η σοκολατα τρουφα ( την οποια μολις πινω  ) ειναι πολυ νοστιμη για καθολου ζαχαρη και υδατανθρακα.. Δε το καταλαβαινω!


πολυ απλα εχει τα γλυκαντικα σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες,απλα καμια εταιρια δε γραφει σε τι ποσοτητα τα χει,βασικα μονο μια γραφει η allmax...

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Οντως η σοκολατα τρουφα ( την οποια μολις πινω  ) ειναι πολυ νοστιμη για καθολου ζαχαρη και υδατανθρακα.. Δε το καταλαβαινω!


γιατι πολυ απλα οι περισσοτερες γλυκαντικες αν οχι ολες ειναι κατα πολλες φορες πιο γλυκες απο τη ζαχαρη...

----------


## Billakoc

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
ύστερα απο χρήση της ΟΝ Whey Gold Standard 100%
σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω τη syntrax
(είχα δοκιμάσει ένα φακελάκι που ήταν γεύση Crystal Ice και ήταν απλά απίστευτη)
Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου στείλει σε pm το μαγαζί που την βρήκε 29 ευρώ?
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## beatshooter

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
> ύστερα απο χρήση της ΟΝ Whey Gold Standard 100%
> σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω τη syntrax
> (είχα δοκιμάσει ένα φακελάκι που ήταν γεύση Crystal Ice και ήταν απλά απίστευτη)
> Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου στείλει σε pm το μαγαζί που την βρήκε 29 ευρώ?
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων


Παει αυτο εκλεισε,ηταν ηλεκτρονικο "μαγαζι".

----------


## Billakoc

ωχ... και τώρα? θα πρέπει να σκάω 40άρια?

----------


## tolis93

> Παει αυτο εκλεισε,ηταν ηλεκτρονικο "μαγαζι".


φιλτατε πως ακριβως ειναι αυτη η γευση?γιατι απο το ονομα δε καταλαβαινεις τπτ....παντως καλη πρωτεινη απο οσο λεγεται

----------


## Billakoc

Δεν μπορώ ακριβώς να την προσδιορίσω αυτή τη γεύση 
αλλά ήταν ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ
βέβαια ο αφρός που έκανε ήταν και αυτός ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΣ.
σε γεύση εγώ προσωπικά θα του έδινα ένα 9/10 χαλαρότατα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## amateur666

> φιλτατε πως ακριβως ειναι αυτη η γευση?γιατι απο το ονομα δε καταλαβαινεις τπτ....*παντως καλη πρωτεινη απο οσο λεγεται*


ισχυει απλως η τιμη της ειναι τσιμπιμενη...

----------


## Billakoc

Παιδιά μήπως θα μπορούσε κάποιος που παίρνει τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη να μου πει σε προσωπικό μήνυμα αν θέλει 
από που την προμηθεύεται γιατί 40 ευρώ είναι κάπως ακριβά για 900 γραμμάρια..

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Παιδιά μήπως θα μπορούσε κάποιος που παίρνει τη συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη να μου πει σε προσωπικό μήνυμα αν θέλει 
> από που την προμηθεύεται γιατί 40 ευρώ είναι κάπως ακριβά για 900 γραμμάρια..


φιλε η συγκεκριμενη ειναι ακριβη...και απο Αγγλια μη νομιζεις τρελη διαφορα...5 ευρω κατω  ειναι απο το λιονταρακι

----------


## aqua_bill

δεν αξιζει.κοιτα κατι αλλο

----------


## Billakoc

έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι εσείς παιδιά γιατί εγώ είμαι σχετικά νέος στον χώρο και δεν ξέρω..
Βασικά ψάχνω για κάτι που να μην είναι σκέτη πρωτείνη αλλά να περιέχει και κρεατίνη.. δεν ξέρω καν αν υπάρχει βέβαια αυτό που λέω..

----------


## aqua_bill

> έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι εσείς παιδιά γιατί εγώ είμαι σχετικά νέος στον χώρο και δεν ξέρω..
> Βασικά ψάχνω για κάτι που να μην είναι σκέτη πρωτείνη αλλά να περιέχει και κρεατίνη.. δεν ξέρω καν αν υπάρχει βέβαια αυτό που λέω..


και τι σχεση εχει το προιον αυτο εδω?κοιτα εδω http://www.bodybuilding.gr/index.php...mart&Itemid=15

----------


## beatshooter

> φιλτατε πως ακριβως ειναι αυτη η γευση?γιατι απο το ονομα δε καταλαβαινεις τπτ....παντως καλη πρωτεινη απο οσο λεγεται


Ποια γευση απ ολες λες φιλε μου?

Εχω κανει ριβιου για τις 3 που εχω παρει τσεκαρε στο τοπικ αυτο  :01. Wink:

----------


## deluxe

Σοκολατα τρουφα για εμενα ειναι η καλυτερη που εχω δοκιμασει και πολυ γλυκια!

----------


## TheWorst

Παιδια , γιατι τοση φασαρια για 1-2 γραμμαρια υ/α ? Με τα 4-5 γραμμαρια υ/α που δε θα παρετε μες στη μερα θα γινετε bodybuilders?.. Αυτος ειναι ο μοναδικος λογος που παιρνετε προϊον με 0 υ/ες και 0 λιπαρα και διπλασια τιμη απτις αλλες πρωτεινες ?

----------


## pitgym

re pedia ektos apo ton afro kai tin geysh san poiothta proteinis eine kali?8ewreite apo tis kaliteres prwteines?kai an oxi peite m pia eine h kaliterh proteini whey poiotika ane3artita apo to poso kostizei

----------


## amateur666

> re pedia ektos apo ton afro kai tin geysh san poiothta proteinis eine kali?8ewreite apo tis kaliteres prwteines?kai an oxi peite m pia eine h kaliterh proteini whey poiotika ane3artita apo to poso kostizei


1. δεν επιτρεπονται τ greeklish!!!...(κανονας τ φορουμ..)
2. μια χαρα ειναι ισολατε ειναι...καλες ισολατε ειναι κ η ισο 100(dynamitize)..k η whey protein isolate(now)..την now την εμπιστευομαι κ σαν εταιρεια..
3. σαν γευση προτιμω νεκταρ

----------


## Devil

δοκιμασα την γευση pink grapefruit.... ξερασμα.... προσωπικα δεν μου αρεσε καθολου....  :03. Thumb Down:

----------


## Gianna

Cappucino έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς; :01. Unsure:

----------


## marpi

> Cappucino έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς;


ναι!!!!!τα σπαει!!!
κ αν δεν παρεισ αυτο παρε κουκισ!!

----------


## Gianna

> ναι!!!!!τα σπαει!!!
> κ αν δεν παρεισ αυτο παρε κουκισ!!


Thanks :01. Smile:

----------

